# What a pleasant gift!



## *Snow*

Hi there
I've just started studying your beautiful language, so I find it difficult to translate this sentence "What a pleasant gift", could you help me?

Dank u wel


----------



## YellowOnline

"Wat een mooi geschenk!" or "Wat een mooi cadeau!" 

Qual è l'aggettivo italiano che si utilizza?


----------



## *Snow*

YellowOnline said:


> "Wat een mooi geschenk!" or "Wat een mooi cadeau!"
> 
> Qual è l'aggettivo italiano che si utilizza?



Thanks 
You can say "ma che piacevole regalo!", "ma che bel regalo!"


----------



## AllegroModerato

_Mooi_ for _p__leasant_ is a bit of a stretch, in my opinion. Instead, I would propose one of the following adjectives: _prettig_, _aangenaam_, _fijn_ or _leuk_.


----------



## YellowOnline

AllegroModerato said:


> _Mooi_ for _p__leasant_ is a bit of a stretch, in my opinion. Instead, I would propose one of the following adjectives: _prettig_, _aangenaam_, _fijn_ or _leuk_.



That's why I asked for the Italian adjective:

"Ma che piacevole regalo!" ->  "Wat een leuk geschenk!"
"Ma che bel regalo!" -> "Wat een mooi geschenk!"


----------



## AllegroModerato

I don't know why that's relevant. You proposed a translation of the English phrase in the first post, and that's what I responded to.


----------



## eno2

AllegroModerato said:


> _Mooi_ for _p__leasant_ is a bit of a stretch, in my opinion. Instead, I would propose one of the following adjectives: _prettig_, _aangenaam_, _fijn_ or _leuk_.


Correct


----------

